# WPS/PQR Preparation



## tifaonline (5 أغسطس 2015)

Dear Colleagues

I need to create WPS/PQR, but where can I find the Information and values about Preheat and Post Weld Heat Treatment 

Thank You​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أغسطس 2015)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122336.html


----------



## tifaonline (7 أغسطس 2015)

Dear Eng. Sayed. Great thanking for your help. I am sorry because my question was not clear. I need to make WPS/PQR or to Review WPS/PQR according to ASME IX. But I need to know where can I find the Information about preheat and PWHT for the different materials. How can I write the right temperature range for the different materials ? I think that this can be found in a code or Standard. I Need to know this, and thank you very much​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (7 أغسطس 2015)

http://www.wes.ir/files/2326318welding qualification.pdf

هذا الكتاب شرح للكود و امثلة ممتازة و اسئلة على wps & pqr


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (7 أغسطس 2015)

Dear Mr. tifaonline




Please visit the following site for to making and review WPS/PQR....


www.wpsamerica.com


Regards,


----------



## عبدالرحمن454 (8 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 

انا غداً عندي تقييم لبعض اللحاميين التابعيين للشركة التي اعمل بها , المطلوب مني ان اقوم بتقيمهم وعمل لهم شهادات بحكم اني احمل cswip
اذا احد في احد عمل من قبل مثل هذي الشغله ياليت يفيدنا :

*على اي اساس يكون تقيمهم ؟
*وفي ماذا يكون التقييم ؟


وشكراً لكم


----------

